# Site 'A' Mansion House - Lancashire July 2012



## sonyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of details about this place, but I've been asked to keep them quiet for now 

Explored with _Nyx_

Needless to say the place is in a terrible state, but upon the first sighting of the place, I was in awe!! Actually the 'grandest' place I have 'visited'.

Such a shame that it's been left to 'die' 

Anyway, this was actually the fallback on a day of mooching around, having had a series of fails, we decided to give it a go, and thankfully, after a little hike, and minus a pair of leggings, not mine I hasten to add, we made it! 

Now for the pics, enjoy 




vin 7 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




vin 5 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




vin 1 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_00c26 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




vin2 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




vin 3 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0044 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0041 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0034 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0033 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0032 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0029 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0020 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0016 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0014 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0013 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0007 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0005 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




DSC_0003 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr


Hope you liked


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 9, 2012)

Like this lots! What a grand building it must have been in its day! fantastic pics, love the thistle shot


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 9, 2012)

What a lovely building and you've got some great shots there mate!

Thanks for posting them up


----------



## sonyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Like this lots! What a grand building it must have been in its day! fantastic pics, love the thistle shot[/QUOTE
> 
> I'll bet!!! I was truly stunned when I first saw her!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 9, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Sshhhh... said:
> 
> 
> > Like this lots! What a grand building it must have been in its day! fantastic pics, love the thistle shot[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful photos, loving the processing & atmosphere  

On approach as soon as I saw those windows I knew she was going to be a beauty ! Well worth the visit and some funny looks on the way home, lol




SiteA by .SDP., on Flickr



SiteA_ (2) by .SDP., on Flickr



SiteA_ (1) by .SDP., on Flickr



SiteA_ (3) by .SDP., on Flickr



SiteA_ (4) by .SDP., on Flickr



SiteA_ (5) by .SDP., on Flickr



SiteA_ (6) by .SDP., on Flickr



SiteA_ (7) by .SDP., on Flickr


----------



## sonyes (Jul 9, 2012)

_Nyx_ said:


> Beautiful photos, loving the processing & atmosphere
> 
> On approach as soon as I saw those windows I knew she was going to be a beauty ! Well worth the visit and some funny looks on the way home, lol




Haha I'll bet!!! You got some great shots there too, loving the colour saturation, really vibrant!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2012)

Must have been amazing in its day,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 10, 2012)

...and pull focus!

Nice one both! 

Looking forward to another 'splore with you soon.


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 10, 2012)

Grand selection of shots there.


----------



## sonyes (Jul 10, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Looking forward to another 'splore with you soon.



Thanks, and yea will be great to get out with you guys again


----------



## temptress (Jul 11, 2012)

Some fantastic pictures there, what a beautiful place!


----------



## kehumff (Jul 11, 2012)

Great pictures & report, really nice post processing


----------



## Beaver (Jul 11, 2012)

Great set. Some creepy shots there. Its a shame to see buildings like this left to rot. As mentioned before ide image it would of been very nice in its time.


----------



## sonyes (Jul 11, 2012)

kehumff said:


> Great pictures & report, really nice post processing



Thank you, I was aiming for a few pics of the place that could've looked as though they were taken 'back in the day'


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow guys good job on that place, both lots of your fotos have made us wanna hunt it down and its in lancs! Yay.  If you liked this am guessing you would love Baron Hill too, we off on a Wales Splore Tour next week we should organise a Derelict Places beach party at the old brick kilns eh luckypants?


----------



## sonyes (Jul 12, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Wow guys good job on that place, both lots of your fotos have made us wanna hunt it down and its in lancs! Yay.  If you liked this am guessing you would love Baron Hill too



Ooooh yeah, just had a 'google' and it looks great!! love these old Mansions / Manor Houses, although Baron Hill looks to be in slightly better condition than this place, which is totally trashed.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 12, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Ooooh yeah, just had a 'google' and it looks great!! love these old Mansions / Manor Houses, although Baron Hill looks to be in slightly better condition than this place, which is totally trashed.



Its only a shell really but its in a lovely place and still makes for good pikkies lost all mine to a bad memory card hence a return is on the cards, so called got a plant from every country in the world in the seriously overgrown gardens including what appears to be some type of Giant Amercian Redwood 61ft diameter it was ! well this local who was with his dog kinda showed us around for a while adn demostrated with his feet, good fun


----------



## sonyes (Jul 12, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Its only a shell really but its in a lovely place and still makes for good pikkies lost all mine to a bad memory card hence a return is on the cards, so called got a plant from every country in the world in the seriously overgrown gardens including what appears to be some type of Giant Amercian Redwood 61ft diameter it was ! well this local who was with his dog kinda showed us around for a while adn demostrated with his feet, good fun



Ahhh, I like to see good plants etc around the grounds, make for some good 'arty' shots!! 

That's a bad do with the memory card....nightmare!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 12, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Ahhh, I like to see good plants etc around the grounds, make for some good 'arty' shots!!
> 
> That's a bad do with the memory card....nightmare!!



it was, lost Anglesey Ancient Brick Kilns, Hotel near red Wharf bay, Baron Hill, and ffs Denbigh Asylum arrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhh aarrgh ...hmm ok now


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear you lost so many photos  Baron Hill looks beautiful & very grand ! 



AltDayOut said:


> Wow guys good job on that place, both lots of your fotos have made us wanna hunt it down and its in lancs! Yay.  If you liked this am guessing you would love Baron Hill too, we off on a Wales Splore Tour next week we should organise a Derelict Places beach party at the old brick kilns eh luckypants?


----------



## sonyes (Jul 12, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> it was, lost Anglesey Ancient Brick Kilns, Hotel near red Wharf bay, Baron Hill, and ffs Denbigh Asylum arrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhh aarrgh ...hmm ok now




Not Denbigh!!!! Gutted, love the look of that place, well, all asylums in general really.....defo on my 'to do' list


----------

